# [SOLVED]Probleme mit deutschen Sonderzeichen in rxvt-unicode

## einheitlix

Hallo Leute,

also, mich hat es ja immer genervt, dass deutsche Sonderzeichen im Terminal nicht so ohne weiteres unterstützt werden. Ja, es funktioniert, wenn ich ein Terminal starte und die LANG Variable auf de_DE@euro gesetzt ist. Das will ich aber eigentlich nicht so gerne: es hat den unschönen Nebeneffekt, dass dann diese Variable auch an alle Kindprozesse des Terminals weitergegeben wird, die dann häufig deutsch sprechen.

Es mag komisch klingen, aber ich habe es lieber, wenn mein System englisch spricht.

Auch das Terminal spricht dann deutsch und gibt mir Meldungen wie "Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden" oder "Befehl nicht gefunden" und so. Lieber sind mir eben "No such file or directory" oder "command not found".

Also ist das mit den Umgebungsvariablen keine gute Lösung für mich. Trotzdem hätte ich natürlich gerne, dass mein Terminal auch Sonderzeichen vernünftig anzeigt. Man hat ja zum Beispiel mal Datein, die Buchstaben mit Umlaut enthalten und so. Deswegen habe ich mir rxvt-unicode installiert. Dieses Terminal unterstützt (angeblich) Unicode. "Fantastisch", dachte ich; "endlich ein Terminal, das englisch spricht, und trotzdem alle möglichen Sonderzeichen anzeigen kann! Wahrscheinlich sogar chinesische oder japanische Kanji!"

Pustekuchen! rxvt-unicode kommt noch nicht mal mit deutschen Umlauten klar. Hier ein Screenshot:

http://hetzner.scummunity.de/~malte/screenshot38.png

Das obere Terminal ist ein "normales" Xfce4-Terminal, das gestartet wurde mit LANG=de_DE@euro. Es unterstützt problemlos deutsche Sonderzeichen, spricht aber halt auch deutsch. Dann habe ich die LANG Variable ge"unset"et, damit sie nicht an Kindprozesse weiter gegeben wird; und ein rxvt-unicode gestartet, wie ihr sehen könnt: das ist das untere Terminal im Screenshot.

Wie ihr sehen könnt, kann rxvt-unicode die Datei "äöüß" nicht anzeigen! Noch nicht einmal das! Und ich kann auch keine Sonderzeichen wie ä, ö, ü oder ß dadrin tippen (es passiert einfach nichts, als wären die Tasten tot). Und ich dachte, das Terminal kann Unicode  :Sad: 

Merke: es klappt, wenn ich urxvt mit LANG=de_DE@euro starte. Aber dann spricht das urxvt halt auch wieder deutsch.

Wieso funktioniert das nicht? Was mache ich falsch? Muss ich Unicode in urxvt vielleicht erst irgendwie aktivieren? Oder habe ich da einfach was falsch verstanden?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe! Hier im deutschen Forum gibt es sicherlich viele, die ähnliche Probleme haben/hatten und die mehr dadrüber wissen als ich  :Smile: 

Malte

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo einheitlix

Schau mal hier

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/utf-8.xml

und

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8

MfG

josef.95

----------

## einheitlix

Hallo Josef,

danke  :Smile:  Es funktioniert jetzt. Es war anscheinend nur ein Locale-Problem (ich musste die richtigen Locales generieren, die /etc/env.d/02locale nach meinen Wünschen entsprechend anpassen und dann env-update und source /etc/profile - letzteres als normaler user - ausführen). Ich hab aber auch die anderen Sachen gemacht, die in dem Howto empfohlen wurden, wie meinen Kernel so kompilieren, dass Dateien zukünftig in UTF-8 gespeichert werden, die /etc/fstab angepasst usw.

Ich hab aber noch zwei Fragen:

1. Mein rxvt-unicode kann nur mit den deutschen Sonderzeichen umgehen, wenn ich zuvor die /etc/profile gesourcet habe, so dass die Locales richtig gesetzt werden. Ich muss das also immer beim einloggen ausführen. Ich habe folgenden Eintrag in die ~/.bashrc geschrieben:

```

source /etc/profile

```

Somit geht es problemlos. Aber wieso geschieht das nicht automatisch? Sollte die /etc/profile nicht generell beim einloggen gesourcet werden? Weil, sonst werden die Variablen, die man in der /etc/env.d/02locale setzt, ja gar nicht gelesen...

2. In http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/utf-8.xml#doc_chap3 wird auch noch beschrieben, wie man die Kodierung der Dateinamen sowie dem Inhalt der Dateien auf UTF-8 umstellen kann. Ist das wirklich nötig? Ich habe nämlich Hunderte, ja Tausende und Abertausende von Dateien. Das wäre kaum zu schaffen.

Eigentlich sollte ein vernünftiger Editor doch erkennen, in welchem Zeichensatz eine Datei kodiert ist, und das entsprechend umsetzen, oder?

Wie sieht es mit den Dateinamen aus? Wie wichtig wäre hier eine Umkodierung?

----------

## firefly

 *einheitlix wrote:*   

> Hallo Josef,
> 
> danke  Es funktioniert jetzt. Es war anscheinend nur ein Locale-Problem (ich musste die richtigen Locales generieren, die /etc/env.d/02locale nach meinen Wünschen entsprechend anpassen und dann env-update und source /etc/profile - letzteres als normaler user - ausführen). Ich hab aber auch die anderen Sachen gemacht, die in dem Howto empfohlen wurden, wie meinen Kernel so kompilieren, dass Dateien zukünftig in UTF-8 gespeichert werden, die /etc/fstab angepasst usw.
> 
> Ich hab aber noch zwei Fragen:
> ...

 

/etc/profile wird nur beim login "gesourced" aber wenn du urxvt startest passiert kein login da es sich hierbei nicht um eine loginshell handelt.

----------

## einheitlix

Stimmt... aber ich hätte gedacht, da sie ja beim Login, also vom WM, gesourced werden, gesourced wird, werden diese Variablen auch an alle Prozesse übergeben, die im WM gestartet werden, denn das sind ja im Endeffekt Kindprozesse  :Wink:  Da lag ich dann wohl falsch...

----------

## achimh

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *einheitlix wrote:*   Hallo Josef,
> 
> danke  Es funktioniert jetzt. Es war anscheinend nur ein Locale-Problem (ich musste die richtigen Locales generieren, die /etc/env.d/02locale nach meinen Wünschen entsprechend anpassen und dann env-update und source /etc/profile - letzteres als normaler user - ausführen). Ich hab aber auch die anderen Sachen gemacht, die in dem Howto empfohlen wurden, wie meinen Kernel so kompilieren, dass Dateien zukünftig in UTF-8 gespeichert werden, die /etc/fstab angepasst usw.
> 
> Ich hab aber noch zwei Fragen:
> ...

 

es handelt sich aber dennoch um eine interaktive shell und /etc/profile wird ausgelesen, bzw. dann weiter  /etc/bash/bashrc und dann ~/.bash_profile

startest du eine nicht interaktive shell, also zb. startest 

```
bash
```

 in urxvt wird zuerstr /etc/bash/bashrc und dann ~/.bashrc ausgelesen.

oder? a interaktive shell muss ned zwingend a login shell sein, a login shell a interaktive aber scho

ach jo, sory des hat sein müssen (hoffentlich lieg ich wenigstens richtig)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

 *achimh wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *einheitlix wrote:*   Hallo Josef,
> 
> danke  Es funktioniert jetzt. Es war anscheinend nur ein Locale-Problem (ich musste die richtigen Locales generieren, die /etc/env.d/02locale nach meinen Wünschen entsprechend anpassen und dann env-update und source /etc/profile - letzteres als normaler user - ausführen). Ich hab aber auch die anderen Sachen gemacht, die in dem Howto empfohlen wurden, wie meinen Kernel so kompilieren, dass Dateien zukünftig in UTF-8 gespeichert werden, die /etc/fstab angepasst usw.
> 
> Ich hab aber noch zwei Fragen:
> ...

 

fast, nur ne interaktive bash-shell liest nicht .bash_profile ein die wird nur eingelesen wenn bash als login shell ausgeführt wird. Eine reine interaktive bash session liest nur .bashrc ein. siehe man bash  :Wink: 

Wenn bash als login shell gestartet wird liest bash folgende dateien ein (in der angegebenen Reihenfolgen):  /etc/profile, ~/.bash_profile, ~/.bash_login und ~/.profile. Die /etc/profile wird immer eingelesen. Danach die anderen, wobei nur eine der 3 dateien wird nur eingelesen (die als erstes gefunden wurde, gesucht wird in der oben angegebenen Reihenfolge)

----------

## einheitlix

Hallo!

Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass ich doch nicht die /etc/profile sourcen muss.

Ich hatte nur aus Versehen in die /etc/env.d/02locale da, woch ich ein englisches Locale haben wollte, "en_EN.UTF-8" statt "en_US.UTF-8" hingeschrieben, was dann irgendwie zu komischen Resultaten geführt hat, weil stattdessen halt irgendwelche Default-Werte angenommen wurden. Ein kurzer Aufmerksamkeitsfehler, den man dann erst mal wieder finden muss  :Wink: 

Ausserdem geht es problemlos, seitdem ich im Login Screen (ich benutze GDM) auch die Locale umgestellt habe, so dass der Windowmanager von vorneherein die richtige Locale annimmt. Sonst mussten immer die entsprechenden Umgebungsvariablen im Programm, dass urxvt forkt, schon gesetzt sein, sonst konnte ich zwar die /etc/profile sourcen, aber da das erst nach dem Start des Terminals geschieht, hatte ich trotzdem keine Sonderzeichen. Wenn ich aus diesem Terminal dann nochmal urxvt aufgerufen habe, waren in dieser neuen Shell Sonderzeichen verfügbar, weil die entsprechenden Variablen beim Start ja gesetzt waren. Puh... was für ein Kopfzerbrechen.

Aber jetzt geht alles, wie es sollte  :Smile: 

Dann wüsste ich jetzt nur noch gerne:

 *einheitlix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. In http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/utf-8.xml#doc_chap3 wird auch noch beschrieben, wie man die Kodierung der Dateinamen sowie dem Inhalt der Dateien auf UTF-8 umstellen kann. Ist das wirklich nötig? Ich habe nämlich Hunderte, ja Tausende und Abertausende von Dateien. Das wäre kaum zu schaffen.
> 
> Eigentlich sollte ein vernünftiger Editor doch erkennen, in welchem Zeichensatz eine Datei kodiert ist, und das entsprechend umsetzen, oder?
> ...

 

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Malte

----------

## Knieper

Gut, man haette ihm sagen koennen, dass LANG nichts mit dem Zeichensatz zu tun hat und man durchaus ein eng'sprachiges System mit Sonderzeichen haben kann oder dass die Umstellung auf utf-8 ziemlich sinnfrei ist. Man kann natuerlich auch alten Problemen einen neuen Anstrich verpassen...

----------

## mv

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Gut, man haette ihm sagen koennen, dass LANG nichts mit dem Zeichensatz zu tun hat und man durchaus ein eng'sprachiges System mit Sonderzeichen haben kann oder dass die Umstellung auf utf-8 ziemlich sinnfrei ist.

 

Ich habe den Thread erst jetzt gelesen. Mit der ersten Aussage hast Du natürlich recht, aber die Umstellung auf utf8 sollte man m.E. auf jedem nicht-isolierten System so bald wie möglich erledigen, wenn man es nicht schon längst getan hat - das ist mittlerweile einfach der Kommunikationsstandard.

Zur Frage des OP: Bei bestehenden Dateien würde ich nichts ändern, solange es keine Probleme gibt. Die meisten Editoren (von Emacs weiß ich es sicher), erkennen anhand einer Empirik das Format (i.d.R. korrekt) und benutzen dann die entsprechende Kodierung. Zum Ändern der Kodierung von Filenamen gibt es ein Tool, dessen Name ich im Moment nicht zur Hand habe (eix kann sicher weiter helfen); wenn Du Dateienamen mit Umlauten in eigenen Programmen/Scripten benutzt, musst Du Dich natürlich daran erinnern und diese Scripte entsprechend umändern.

----------

## Knieper

 *mv wrote:*   

> Mit der ersten Aussage hast Du natürlich recht, aber die Umstellung auf utf8 sollte man m.E. auf jedem nicht-isolierten System so bald wie möglich erledigen, wenn man es nicht schon längst getan hat - das ist mittlerweile einfach der Kommunikationsstandard.

 

Ahja. Und wieso muss das System noch einmal mit utf-8 laufen, um zu "kommunizieren"? Mein Ebriefprogramm kann es, mein Browser auch, aber der Rest iA. nicht. Selbst Browser und Ebriefprogramm nutzen es selten, da weder Netzseiten, noch Ebriefe (normal: <1%, Spam und Werbung: <10%) iA. utf-8 schicken. Wenn ich mir da die Bugs in diesem Monat angucke - PCRE, icu... scheint es das nicht wert zu sein.

----------

## einheitlix

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Gut, man haette ihm sagen koennen, dass LANG nichts mit dem Zeichensatz zu tun hat und man durchaus ein eng'sprachiges System mit Sonderzeichen haben kann oder dass die Umstellung auf utf-8 ziemlich sinnfrei ist. Man kann natuerlich auch alten Problemen einen neuen Anstrich verpassen...

 

Ja, nachdem ich mich in Locale-Variablen & Co. eingelesen habe, habe ich das dann auch festgestellt.  :Wink:  Es wäre wohl um einiges einfacher gegangen...

Aber jetzt habe ich das System nun mal auf Unicode umgestellt und habe eigentlich wenig Lust, das wieder rückgängig zu machen. Zwar bin ich hier nicht gerade in einem isolierten System (Studentenwohnheim mit internem Netzwerk von ~ 200 Rechnern und Anbindung an die Aussenwelt über Gateway), aber ich bezweifle, dass es hier Hacker gibt, die irgendwelche UTF-8 Schwächen ausnutzen werden, um mit meinem Privat-PC böses anzustellen. Da hackt man doch lieber Rechner, wo es mehr zu holen gibt.

 *mv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zur Frage des OP: Bei bestehenden Dateien würde ich nichts ändern, solange es keine Probleme gibt. Die meisten Editoren (von Emacs weiß ich es sicher), erkennen anhand einer Empirik das Format (i.d.R. korrekt) und benutzen dann die entsprechende Kodierung. Zum Ändern der Kodierung von Filenamen gibt es ein Tool, dessen Name ich im Moment nicht zur Hand habe (eix kann sicher weiter helfen); wenn Du Dateienamen mit Umlauten in eigenen Programmen/Scripten benutzt, musst Du Dich natürlich daran erinnern und diese Scripte entsprechend umändern.
> 
> 

 

Ok. Nee, eigene Programme und Scripte haben bei mir keine Sonderzeichen!  :Very Happy:  Besonders nicht im Dateinamen, das wär ja noch schöner. Höchstens mal in einem Kommentar innerhalb eines Scripts/Programms, wobei ich Kommentare eigentlich auch fast immer auf englisch schreibe. Bis jetzt habe ich keine Probleme festgestellt, sollte eines auftreten, ist das sicherlich nicht schwer zu beheben.  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle!

Da alle meine Fragen beantwortet sind, füge ich mal [SOLVED] in den Threadtitel ein. Ihr könnt natürlich trotzdem gerne weiter über die Sinnigkeit von UTF-8 debattieren, ich werde interessiert mitlesen  :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

 *einheitlix wrote:*   

> Zwar bin ich hier nicht gerade in einem isolierten System (Studentenwohnheim mit internem Netzwerk von ~ 200 Rechnern und Anbindung an die Aussenwelt über Gateway), aber ich bezweifle, dass es hier Hacker gibt

 

Das ist der ideale Naehrboden, glaub es mir. (Es sei denn, es ist ein Schwesternwohnheim.)

 *Quote:*   

> Da hackt man doch lieber Rechner, wo es mehr zu holen gibt.

 

Privatrechner sind ideal. Man kann sie als Zwischenknoten beim Hacken nutzen oder darueber Software, Trojaner, Pornos, Spam, DOS-Angriffe... verteilen. Sehr lohnendes Ziel, besonders, wenn noch Onlinebanking und Co. stattfinden.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Malte

Ich bin entsetzt hier so eine Lawine losgetreten zu haben, ich hatte sicher nicht vor deine Daten zu versauen  :Exclamation: 

Da ich mein Gentoo gleich von Anfang an mit utf8 betrieben habe, sind natürlich alle meine Daten auch in utf8 Kodiert.

Zu Anfang kam es bei einigen Handbuchseiten noch zu Darstellungsfehler, doch mittlerweile sind auch diese nahezu komplett umgestellt bzw die tools zur Darstellung angepasst worden.

Dank einer guten Firewall im Ruter, und bedachter Umgang im www hat es bei mir noch nie Probleme gegeben.

MfG

josef.95

----------

## einheitlix

Keine Sorge - bisher hatte ich auch keine Probleme, weder mit Dateien noch sonstwas  :Wink: 

Und das wieder umzustellen, wäre prinzipiell auch nicht so schwer. Das wäre ja nur ein bisschen Kernel neukompilieren und Locales nochmal neu generieren und in /etc/env.d/02locale wieder anpassen. Eine Sache von 10 Minuten. unicode und nls USE flags hatte ich sowieso schon immer aktiviert. Aber wie gesagt, solange ich keine Probleme feststelle, sehe ich keinen Grund dafür  :Cool: 

----------

## mv

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ahja. Und wieso muss das System noch einmal mit utf-8 laufen, um zu "kommunizieren"? Mein Ebriefprogramm kann es, mein Browser auch, aber der Rest iA. nicht.

 

Also ein isoliertes System. Die Sache ist anders, wenn Du Dich mit ssh in einen anderen Rechner einloggst (oder einloggen zulässt) und/oder Dateien austauschst.

----------

## Knieper

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   Ahja. Und wieso muss das System noch einmal mit utf-8 laufen, um zu "kommunizieren"? Mein Ebriefprogramm kann es, mein Browser auch, aber der Rest iA. nicht. 
> 
> Also ein isoliertes System. Die Sache ist anders, wenn Du Dich mit ssh in einen anderen Rechner einloggst (oder einloggen zulässt) und/oder Dateien austauschst.

 

Das ist, mit Verlaub, Bloedsinn. Mein Webserver liefert versch. Kodierungen, je nachdem, wie es brauchbar ist, mein ftpd nutzt log'weise die Kodierung des Systems und die Rechner, auf denen ich mich einlogge, werden so konfiguriert, dass sie mit _meinem_ System zusammenspielen (nicht umsonst kann man das als User festlegen), nicht umgekehrt, sonst muesste ich ja x verschiedene Konfigurationen auf einem System umschalten. Normalerweise wird die Kodierung beim Austausch festgelegt, da aendert auch utf-8 nichts dran, sonst ist das jeweilige Protokoll ziemlich unbrauchbar.

Sollten mehrere Sprachen in einem Dokument/in einer Anwendung gleichzeitig verarbeitet werden, dann ist es sinnvoll, utf-8 zu nutzen. Nur weil es alle machen, sollte man sich diesen Bloat (zB. Zeichenvalidierung) und die noch unausgereiften (bzw. nicht vorhandenen) Implementationen nicht antun.

----------

## mv

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> und die Rechner, auf denen ich mich einlogge, werden so konfiguriert, dass sie mit _meinem_ System zusammenspielen

 

Wenn Du nur auf Rechnern arbeitest, bei denen der Administrator alle hunderttausend locales zur Verfuegung stellt, hast Du Glück gehabt. Dann wirst Du nur noch bei jedem einzelnen Rechner an den Xresourcen, screen-config's u.ä. drehen müssen, um das utf8 abzustellen und schon geht es - vielleicht noch.

----------

## Knieper

 *mv wrote:*   

> Wenn Du nur auf Rechnern arbeitest, bei denen der Administrator alle hunderttausend locales zur Verfuegung stellt

 

Erzaehl mir nicht, dass Du Dich auf Rechnern einloggst, die nicht mindestens ISO8859-1 unterstuetzen. Fehlende utf-8-Unterstuetzung kommt allerdings oefter mal vor.

 *Quote:*   

> hast Du Glück gehabt.

 

Wieviele Umlaute habe ich in diesem Thema benutzt? Da braucht man nicht allzu viel Glueck.

 *Quote:*   

> Dann wirst Du nur noch bei jedem einzelnen Rechner an den Xresourcen, screen-config's u.ä. drehen müssen, um das utf8 abzustellen

 

Ich nutze so gut wie nie X ueber ssh und als Erstes rutschen die Standard-rc-Dateien uebers Netz auf den neuen Zugang. Fertig. Immer noch besser, als jedem Programm und jedem Server utf-8 beizubringen oder staendig utf-8-Fehler zu beheben (wie auch schon beim angesprochenen Screen).

 *Quote:*   

> und schon geht es - vielleicht noch.

 

Der umgekehrte Weg ist der kompliziertere und fehleranfaelligere.

----------

## mv

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   Wenn Du nur auf Rechnern arbeitest, bei denen der Administrator alle hunderttausend locales zur Verfuegung stellt 
> 
> Erzaehl mir nicht, dass Du Dich auf Rechnern einloggst, die nicht mindestens ISO8859-1 unterstuetzen.

 

Mir scheint, Du hast noch das "Glück" mit Uralt-Systemen zu arbeiten. Aktuelle Distributionen haben utf8 zumindest als Default, meistens ausschließlich. Hier die Ausgabe eines aktuellen Ubuntu-Systems (wie ich den Administrator einschätze, mit Default-Konfiguration installiert):

```
$ locale -a

C

POSIX

de_AT.utf8

de_BE.utf8

de_CH.utf8

de_DE.utf8

de_LU.utf8

en_US

en_US.utf8
```

Ob man mit en_US möglicherweise iso8859-1 emulieren könnte habe ich nicht probiert. Es ist ja ohnehin jedes Pipifax-Programm mit utf8 als Default konfiguriert.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich nutze so gut wie nie X ueber ssh und als Erstes rutschen die Standard-rc-Dateien uebers Netz auf den neuen Zugang. Fertig.

 

Wenn die für alle Programme die entsprechenden Resourcen setzen, ist es gut. Ist aber ziemlicher Aufwand, die zu erstellen.

 *Quote:*   

> oder staendig utf-8-Fehler zu beheben (wie auch schon beim angesprochenen Screen).

 

Nach lokaler Umstellung auf utf8 (insbesondere auch Auswahl von utf8 als Standardfonts) haben sich endlich die Umlautprobleme beim Einloggen gebessert.

UTF8 ist ganz eindeutig zu Zukunft - glücklicherweise. Wo es noch Anderes gibt, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das nicht mehr so ist.

----------

## Knieper

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*    *mv wrote:*   Wenn Du nur auf Rechnern arbeitest, bei denen der Administrator alle hunderttausend locales zur Verfuegung stellt 
> 
> Erzaehl mir nicht, dass Du Dich auf Rechnern einloggst, die nicht mindestens ISO8859-1 unterstuetzen. 
> 
> Mir scheint, Du hast noch das "Glück" mit Uralt-Systemen zu arbeiten.

 

Bin mal durchgegangen. Das aelteste System ist SunOS 5.10 mit ISO. KA. ob es die Standardeinstellung ist, aber es laeuft nun einmal damit.

 *Quote:*   

> Aktuelle Distributionen haben utf8 zumindest als Default, meistens ausschließlich.

 

Nur der Standard ist oft Mist (siehe Init, siehe Freedesktop.org, siehe Bash, siehe x.org, siehe...), daher kann man sich nicht drauf verlassen. Viele Admins scheuen sich wegen der hohen Fehleranzahl aktueller Multibyteimplementierungen das Kernsystem oder die meisten Anwendungen umzustellen. Mein Gentoo wurde auch bei der Installation auf ISO umgestellt, weil ich utf-8-Systeme momentan einfach sinnfrei finde.

 *Quote:*   

> Nach lokaler Umstellung auf utf8 (insbesondere auch Auswahl von utf8 als Standardfonts) haben sich endlich die Umlautprobleme beim Einloggen gebessert.

 

Beim Einloggen, aber nicht bei den meisten anderen Anwendungen oder Programmiersprachen.

 *Quote:*   

> UTF8 ist ganz eindeutig zu Zukunft - glücklicherweise.

 

Nur leben wir in der Gegenwart...

----------

## mv

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Viele Admins scheuen sich wegen der hohen Fehleranzahl aktueller Multibyteimplementierungen das Kernsystem oder die meisten Anwendungen umzustellen.

 

Wenn Du eine aktuelle Distribution (außer Gentoo, und vielleicht gibt es noch ein paar Exoten) nicht mit UTF8 per Default haben willst, hast Du eine Menge Arbeit vor Dir: Bei der für Binärdistributionen notwendigen Plattmach- und Neu-Aufspiel-Mentalität passiert der Wechsel nämlich von alleine.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nach lokaler Umstellung auf utf8 (insbesondere auch Auswahl von utf8 als Standardfonts) haben sich endlich die Umlautprobleme beim Einloggen gebessert. 
> 
> Beim Einloggen, aber nicht bei den meisten anderen Anwendungen oder Programmiersprachen.
> 
>  *Quote:*   UTF8 ist ganz eindeutig zu Zukunft - glücklicherweise. 
> ...

 

Wenn man schon keine Argumente hat und sich auf Wortspiele verlegt, sollten diese wenigstens witzig sein.

----------

## Knieper

 *mv wrote:*   

> Wenn Du eine aktuelle Distribution (außer Gentoo, und vielleicht gibt es noch ein paar Exoten) nicht mit UTF8 per Default haben willst, hast Du eine Menge Arbeit vor Dir

 

Bei Gentoo und FreeBSD geht das ohne Probleme.

 *Quote:*   

> Bei der für Binärdistributionen

 

Die sind zumindest hier nicht so weit verbreitet, da das Vertrauen in fremde Binaries ziemlich gering ist.

 *Quote:*   

> notwendigen Plattmach- und Neu-Aufspiel-Mentalität

 

Komische Sachen gibt es da draussen.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn man schon keine Argumente hat und sich auf Wortspiele verlegt, sollten diese wenigstens witzig sein.

 

Sagt Mister "Kommunikationsstandardsshfehlendelocales" aus der "Zukunft". Ausser an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Argumenten kam doch noch nichts. Die fehlende Unterstuetzung auch bei aktuellen Systemen, Programmen und Sprachen, die mangelhaften aktuellen Implementationen oder einfach die unnoetigen damit verbundenen Ressourcen sind hingegen Argumente, die man nicht wegdiskutieren kann - obwohl in Deiner Scheinwelt schaffst Du bestimmt auch das.

eod

----------

## mv

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Bei der für Binärdistributionen 
> 
> Die sind zumindest hier nicht so weit verbreitet, da das Vertrauen in fremde Binaries ziemlich gering ist.

 

Ach so, ich vergaß: Gentoo und BSD stellt ja praktisch das ausschließlich Existierende dar. Die anderen Distributionen sind natürlich vernachlässigbar.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   notwendigen Plattmach- und Neu-Aufspiel-Mentalität 
> 
> Komische Sachen gibt es da draussen.

 

In der Tat komisch. Aber man muss halt die Realität zur Kenntnis nehmen.

 *Quote:*   

> Die fehlende Unterstuetzung auch bei aktuellen Systemen

 

bis auf diejenigen mit großem Marktanteil

 *Quote:*   

> unnoetigen damit verbundenen Ressourcen

 

Unnötig? An größeren Computer-Systemen ist es normal, dass auch ausländische Gäste arbeiten wollen - man braucht also sowieso utf8. Da ist man doch lieber Resourcen-sparend und schleppt zusätzlich den ganzen Steinzeit-Ballast mit - also alle locales doppelt

und dreifach, und für jede Sprache nochmals mehrere Zeichensatzversionen zusätzlich.

 *Quote:*   

> obwohl in Deiner Scheinwelt schaffst Du bestimmt auch das.

 

Schau lieber mal tatsächlich existierende Computersysteme (z.B. an Unis) an, bevor Du Dich in noch konfusere Behauptungen versteigst.

----------

## Knieper

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Die fehlende Unterstuetzung auch bei aktuellen Systemen 
> 
> bis auf diejenigen mit großem Marktanteil

 

Auch die haben keine besseren Implementationen, andere Programmiersprachen oder Patches fuer jedes Programm.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   unnoetigen damit verbundenen Ressourcen 
> 
> Unnötig? An größeren Computer-Systemen ist es normal, dass auch ausländische Gäste arbeiten wollen - man braucht also sowieso utf8.

 

Unsere Auslaender nutzen selten utf-8. Russen und Asiaten zB. nie, wenn sie ihre Heimatsprache verwenden und Englisch sprechen alle Systeme.

 *Quote:*   

> Da ist man doch lieber Resourcen-sparend und schleppt zusätzlich den ganzen Steinzeit-Ballast mit - also alle locales doppelt
> 
> und dreifach, und für jede Sprache nochmals mehrere Zeichensatzversionen zusätzlich.

 

Die benoetigt man sowieso, da utf-8 nicht ueberall so verbreitet ist, wie Du es gern moechtest.

 *Quote:*   

> Schau lieber mal tatsächlich existierende Computersysteme (z.B. an Unis) an, bevor Du Dich in noch konfusere Behauptungen versteigst.

 

Das gebe ich gern zurueck. Das obige Solarissystem ist zB. ein Server einer ziemlich grossen Uni.

----------

